# NAPgA Invitation to Participate in Packgoat Research



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

North American Packgoat Association Invites you to Participate in a Packgoat Research Study.
To all concerned citizens of the packgoat community: please read the following summary of an ADRU* research project to screen packgoats throughout the United States for pathogens and how you can participate. For packgoats it involves 3 serial nasal swabs and one blood test. 
We strongly believe that without packgoat participation in this ADRU project we will continue to lose our access with packgoats on Public Lands. *There is little hope without your participation.

Purpose: Collect nasal and eye swabs from packgoats across the United States to screen for presence of Mycoplasma ovipneumoniae and agents associated with "pink eye".

Justification: Packgoat use on public lands defined as bighorn sheep habitat is being prohibited across the Western United States. This prohibition is based on the potential that packgoats can carry a primary bacterial agent associated with bighorn sheep pneumonia, and pinkeye. In order to understand the prevalence and distribution of the bacteria of concern as well as to get a significant number of packgoats tested, NAPgA request packgoat owners from across the United States participate. While this may not directly impact packgoat owners outside of bighorn sheep habitat, the implications of placing limitations on public land use without justification impacts us all by limiting the rights of individuals. Beyond that, identifying carrier goats and distribution of the pathogens M. ovipneumoniae (Movi), and Chlamydia spp. (pink eye), may lead to future investigations into potential ways to clear reservoir goats of these pathogens.

There are two suggested protocols: 
1.	The first is for packgoat owners that use or live in the Western US where bighorn sheep live. This involves 3 consecutive monthly nasal swabs, one blood test, and one eye swab
2.	The second protocol is for packgoats outside of, or never brought into, states that are home to bighorn sheep. This involves a single point nasal swabs, eye swab, and blood test.

Please Note: All costs will be covered by ADRU to perform this prevalence/surveillance study, including veterinary charges (if applicable), supplies, shipping, and testing. All we need at this point are names, address, and number of goats. For questions contact Charlie Jennings, NAPgA President 435-764-1111, or [email protected] . To request copies of sample research documents or to participate email Nancy Clough, NAPgA Member at [email protected] 208-699-2702

What will the outcome be if this project goes forward?
The end goal will be to publish this M. ovipneumoniae prevalence data in a peer-reviewed journal (possible venues: JAVMA or Small Ruminant Research). This is a good way to not only compile our packgoat data, but to also make it accessible and referenceable for the US Forest Service Land Management Revision Teams who are making decisions to deny access to packgoats on public lands. 
*Animal Disease Research Unit-ARS-USDA (Pullman, WA)*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope many will participate.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Frequently Asked Questions regarding the Packgoat Research Project*

Frequently Asked Questions 
Why is there a research project studying Packgoats?
Packgoat use on public lands defined as bighorn sheep habitat is being prohibited across the Western US. This prohibition is based on the "potential" that packgoats carry bacterial agents that can cause bighorn sheep to die. There is no available research in this country on the prevalence of these bacterial agents in packgoats. Despite this lack of scientific evidence a number of National Forest Land Management Plans have excluded use of packgoats on public lands. A leading research expert on this subject has offered his opinion to the National Forest Service stating goats have a 90% prevalence rate of the bacteria known as MOVI. Our current testing on packgoats indicates this is not true. We need scientific data to determine if packgoats pose a risk to bighorn sheep to retain our right to access public lands.

What defines a Packgoat for this research?
A packgoat is defined as any age goat that is being raised to hike/walk with its handler for the purpose of packing cargo or as a trail companion. Packgoats are kept current on vaccinations, parasite control, hoof trimming and matters of goat health husbandry.
Packgoats are NOT defined as weed-eaters that can number into the hundreds turned on to any land, public or private, for the purpose of clearing vegetation, or goats specifically raised for meat.

Who can participate?
Any packgoat owner. You do not have to be a member of or affiliated with any association. You do not have to be a user of bighorn sheep habitat. We really need representation from every state in the US

What do my packgoats have to do to participate?
Please see the 2 different study protocols in the "Screening packgoats" document. Your protocol will depend on whether your goats live or visit the Western US.

Who is doing the study?
M. A. Highland, DVM, PhDc, Dipl. ACVP
Animal Disease Research Unit - Agricultural Research Service - USDA

Will there be a cost to me for the testing?
No, all costs will be covered by ADRU to perform this prevalence/surveillance study, including veterinary charges (if applicable), supplies, shipping, and testing

When does the research start?
All we need at this point in time are names, addresses, and number of goats. We will contact you when everything is finalized and ready to begin sample collection.

Can I use my own veterinarian for collecting my packgoat's nasal and eye swabs?
We need to get an idea of the number and locations of packgoats willing to participate. This is important for funding estimates and identifying veterinarians/field personnel that are nearby for sample collection. We will contact you with details when this information becomes available.

Will I get the results of the testing for my animals? Yes

Where can I get more information?
Review the "Screening Packgoats" research document. If you still have questions please call or email Charlie Jennings, NAPgA President 434-764-1111, or [email protected] .
To request copies of sample research documents email Nancy Clough, NAPgA Member at [email protected] or 208-699-2702

How do I sign up?
Send name, address, and number of goats to Nancy Clough [email protected]


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great information! Thanks!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We are just shy of 400 packgoats that have volunteer to be tested in our Packgoat Screening Research Project. Thanks to everyone who has volunteered. We still have room if anyone else is interested. This is a nation wide project. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would be happy to participate but, my old boy from Caroline has just passed at age 15 years old. The only pack goat I have is a 2 week old baby.


----------

